# Comforts of home...to bring to Oz



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

Okay, so we are still on track to be landing on July 27th. 
Can anyone provide some insight into what we can and can not bring in via air frieght - i.e. are there any restrictions on non-perishable foods we can bring in from home, such as peanut butter and mac & cheese, etc?


----------



## kelzr87 (Jul 10, 2011)

There should be a list online. When i was over most supermarkets have different countrys popular foods. I missed uk chocolate when out there i was delighted to see a uk imported wispa in the shops lol. Hope that helps


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

Any DAIRY products (e.g. milk, cheese, 3-in-1 coffee, etc.) originating from a Food and Mouth Disease (FMD) country WON'T be allowed, even if it is non-perishable. Here's a list of FMD-free countries: List of FMD free Members: OIE - World Organisation for Animal Health

I've brought cans of tuna through without a problem. If you're not sure just declare it, there'll be no fines and worst case they'll just throw away your food.

I wrote a short post about Australian Customs here:
Customs - What You Cannot Bring Into Australia - THE JUMPING KOALA


----------



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

thejumpingkoala said:


> Any DAIRY products (e.g. milk, cheese, 3-in-1 coffee, etc.) originating from a Food and Mouth Disease (FMD) country WON'T be allowed, even if it is non-perishable. Here's a list of FMD-free countries: List of FMD free Members: OIE - World Organisation for Animal Health
> 
> I've brought cans of tuna through without a problem. If you're not sure just declare it, there'll be no fines and worst case they'll just throw away your food.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Been here three months now and have been able to find most of what we need / want.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

bsanor said:


> Thanks. Been here three months now and have been able to find most of what we need / want.


You're welcome  All the best!


----------

